# Kids table set



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

This is my first project which I decided to take pictures while building. The photos were made on cell-phone thus they are not so good. I'm using cherry. I'm gonna use Waterlox as finish. 

I tried to avoid "white pieces" on table top so I had to do a few extra waste (I'm pretty sure I will find where to use them anyway).

Tomorrow I will glue legs and table bottom together. Also I think I'm gonna do "wipe off" dewaxed shellac as a based before applying Waterlox. I did a test and got blotchy spots on test piece


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Can't wait for the finished product. Yes, I always test finishes on scrap before putting on the real deal.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice start, keep on posting.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Spent two hours in my workshop today. Glued everything together (legs, table bottom and top). Need to do light sanding and start applying finish.

Learned a lesson - tenons and mortise has to be done perfect to glue without noticeable gaps. Hopefully I will remember it in next time :laughing:


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

I finished the table today. Did a few mistakes that cost me sanding down one layer of the finish. And the table top still has finishing defects. But I've got an experience and now I know that I shouldn't do in next time. 
Still need to build 4 chairs.


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

That looks great. I'm sure no one but you will notice the flaws.

Hunter


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That is a nice looking table! I like the finish on the top. You did a fine job.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

The table turned out great. Nice job! :thumbsup:

High gloss magnifies everything, but the imperfections are worse to you than anyone else.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

sanchez said:


> The table turned out great. Nice job! :thumbsup:
> 
> High gloss magnifies everything, but the imperfections are worse to you than anyone else.


Thanks. 
It's not high-gloss finish. This is waterlox original (medium sheen). It turned glossy because I ended up putting 7 layers due to mistakes :laughing:


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a similar issue on the demilune table I'm working on. I continue to be unhappy with the gloss finish, so its getting kinda thick, but it's very shiny just like my wife likes it!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Good looking kid's table! Like the simple design and the finish set it off. Well done!


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

MagGeorge said:


> Good looking kid's table! Like the simple design and the finish set it off. Well done!


Thanks. Simple design is whole idea of the set. The table doesn't have any screw or nail. Only wood and glue. The chairs are gonna be built in same way.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

I made a progress on chairs. It took some time due to interruptions as well as small pieces and bunch of mortises with tenons.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Additional photos. Everything is ready for final sanding and putting of prefinish (shellac and 2 coats of waterlox). After prefinish is done I will glue up the chairs and put final 2 coats of waterlox. Looks like I target my budget for the set is ~120$ without labor (Really depends if I would need to buy another quoter of waterlox)


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Back to basics. Are your kids going to be allowed to use this pristine, mirror finished table?
My kids absolutely thrashed the table I made. I did not then and do not now care. They grew up and flew away to successful lives, careers and mates. I tossed it in the dump with the scars and brands of years of fun. Should have hung the table top on the wall.
Sorry. Empty nest crap.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Robson Valley said:


> Back to basics. Are your kids going to be allowed to use this pristine, mirror finished table?
> My kids absolutely thrashed the table I made.


Well. That's a life. And I build the set to be used by my son. And I know that it will be scratched and damaged really bad.


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL, yours looks really nice!! The one I built ended up being called the Plato table... You can't imagine how many wounds are on that table, but thats what I built it for :thumbsup:

Is that waterlox going to dry in the near future with 7 coats!!?? I remember using the stuff and didn't care for it as it smelled forever... I had used it for wood shelving in closets and it was in the garage airing out for weeks...


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

chopnhack said:


> Is that waterlox going to dry in the near future with 7 coats!!?? I remember using the stuff and didn't care for it as it smelled forever... I had used it for wood shelving in closets and it was in the garage airing out for weeks...


Should be. At least it stopped smelling already and I cannot leave fingernail marks on the table surface anymore. So I hope when I finish with chairs the table will be hard enough. 

I have a magazine table that I built last year. My son was trying to scratch and beat many times. Of course he had some progress with it but the table is still being in good shape  At some moment I will sand the finish down and put a new one (after my son will get older) :laughing:


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Finally I've finished the project. My son did already tried the set. Apparently he likes the set. So there are a few photos of different stages: from board to fully assembled chairs.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

More photos


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Additional photos


----------

